# lump on neck



## <maxiwoowoo> (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey everyone... My husband and I noticed a lump on the left side of max's neck this evening. It came out of nowhere. He doesn't show any signs of pain. He seemed to act a little weird as if to tell me something. Any ideas what this could be?? He has a baby tooth that never came out and the adult tooth grew in right next to it and his gums are red. I'm going to the vet tomorrow but just wondering if this may have anything to do with his tooth.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

There are sooo many possibilities. 
I've seen many lumps unfortunately.
A picture would really help.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Hope had a lump that came out of nowhere on her back hip. Doc did a needle biopsy and we knew that it was not cancer but they had no idea what it was. Went down while on antibiotics but came right back when she was off them. Another arose then as well. Went back on meds for longer stretch and hey both went away. He said her inflamed cells were from infection so the tooth could be the issue.

Hope you will keep us posted!!


----------



## <maxiwoowoo> (Oct 22, 2008)

Well we went to the vet this morning and he thinks its an infection in the lympnode and what I seen as swelling is actually fluid. He gave him some antibiotics in a shot and also some liquid antibiotic to give twice daily. He also gave him a medication to help remove the fluid. He said it could have also been a toxic insect bite. Not 100% sure but the meds should treat for either thing if not better by Monday he wants to run some labs so hopefully all will be well soon. I asked him about the tooth and he didnt think that was the cause although it is possible. He will be getting it removed soon.


----------

